# Windows 7 Reboots into System Recovery Mode and will not boot up



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

When I boot up my computer it goes into system recovery mode over and over. I have tried the Start up repair and Windows cannot find any problems. I then tried a system restore and it worked. When windows ran an update it went back to the original system recovery mode. And now i cannot do a system restore. The only code I have been able to find is:

Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Prob Sig 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Prob Sig 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Prob Sig 03: unknown
Prob sig 04: 21200894
Prob Sig 05: Autofailover
Prob Sig 06: 6
Prob Sig 07 Corruptfile
OS Version 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Local ID 1033

I would appreciate any help I can get. I am trying to recover my Outlook emails so that I can reply back to a job interview. 

Thanks for you helop in advance.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it is true that there is a corrupt file, then you may be able to replace it using SFC (System File Checker). From a command window in recovery, type:


```
sfc /scannow /offbootdir=C:\  /offwindir=C:\Windows
```
and it will scan your drive for corrupt files.

But, this happened for some reason. So, were there any problems or symptoms that may have indicated impending problems before this happened? How old is the machine? Make/model?


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

My computer is a HP tc4400 laptop. I have 2G of mem and a 400GB HD. The computer worked great until we had a power outage. When I rebooted i kept getting the same error. I am trying the sys scan now.


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

It came back with the corrupt file being fixed but when I rebooted the computer it said it could not repair the computer automatically. Same message every time. Any other suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It takes more than once to fix startup problems with some situations. So running Startup Repair again is worth a try.

But you didn't mention the power situation before. Whenever there is a hard shutdown of a system, there is damage to the file system. Chkdsk /f should always be run after one of these situations. Your problems could be as simple as a damaged file system, or as serious as a damaged drive from power surges during the power failure. To be sure that the actual surface of the drive has not been damaged, run chkdsk /r on the drive. It will take a while under good circumstances, but if it finds any amount of damage, it could take many hours to complete. Let it finish. Make a note of the results, especially if any bad clusters are found. It is best run from the command prompt in the recovery environment since Windows is then "offline" and even problems with areas of the drive involved with chkdsk itself can be checked.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Noticed a Fatal Error in my reply.
Do you have the Windows 7 DVD with You?


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

I tried to run chkdsk /r in recovery mode and the responses i received was Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first. ALL OPEN HANDLES TO THIS VOLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID. Would you like to force a dismount on this volume? (Y/N).
Is that something I should try?


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

Yes, I have the Windows 7 disk with me.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There should be no handles if you are looking at the right partition. Do a dir to make sure:

dir C:

for example.

But if it still says that, you may dismount the drive and close any open handles using:

chkdsk C: /r /x

(Never use drive letters to identify partitions. They change easily, especially in the NT family. Use contents, size, or location to make sure you have the right partition. The C: drive may well become D: or something else when viewed from a different operating system or program.)


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

I tried the chk disk and the sfc /scannow /offbootdir=C:\ /offwindir=C:\Windows. To no avail. When I ran the chk dsk everything looked good. At the end of the chk dsk it said failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50. I am not sure what that means. 
The frustrating part is that the computer worked fine and then after the windows update it did not. The computer will boot up into the windows screen (with the green bars running across the middle of the page) and then moves to the light blue window before it moves to the System Recovery Tool. 
Do you have any other suggestions? Thank you again for your time.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Consider repairing Windows.
Just a question..
Can you access system restore from here.


----------



## GMenace (May 3, 2010)

Yes I can. However it gives me an error that says that there is not a restore point available. I am about ready to wipe the drive clean and reload Windows 7. Before I do that I will need to get my emails that were taken off the sever and put into Outlook before the computer stopped booting up. Do you know how I would do that?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

You can use CMD if you know how to handle it.
DO you know the location where the emails are stored?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

are you using Outlook as part of Office 7? or are you using windows live mail? that's why i use gmail, you can store/retrieve your emails from another source in case of system failure. can you contact your prospective employer and have them resend that particular email to say a hotmail or gmail account? if this is a fairly new computer, have you tried contacting the manuf for help?


----------

